# Help identifying



## 14gusandsammy14 (5 mo ago)

Hey guys and gals

Need some help this is my very first breeding season! How ever this particular post isn't for my self my friend has also began breeding and this is his very first season too.

He has a Cinnamon pastel and paired her with a spider pos het clown. I will post pictures. And have a few pics of the parents however the parent pics aren't great but he has said he will get me more so will endeavour to get better pics posted asap. Here is a few pics of the ones were stumped with

























































Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks

Kindest regards
Gus @pentagram pythons


----------



## 14gusandsammy14 (5 mo ago)

Right guys here are the photos of both site and dame.








dame


















Dame 

















Sire

Again any help guys would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Supreme_75 (Feb 23, 2021)

Once shedded post pics of the hatchling again for help, these photo are too blurry. Also morphmarket community is a great place for help to. In case you don’t get a reply


----------



## 14gusandsammy14 (5 mo ago)

Supreme_75 said:


> Once shedded post pics of the hatchling again for help, these photo are too blurry. Also morphmarket community is a great place for help to. In case you don’t get a reply



Thank you so much. And will get my friend to sort more pics out. I do know some of the hatchlings have shed but not all yet I don't think. Will be sure to sign up to morph market as well 👍😊 thanks again.


----------

